# LACO Tuifly 737 - a limited Flieger



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

This Laco Flieger (Baumuster B) watch is fitted with the less espensive Miyota 8215 and therefore retails for 249 Euro (see Laco online-shop).

Case: stainless steel Ø: 42 mm, special engraving on the caseback
Crystal: mineral and not sapphire

Comes in a nice wooden box.

Another Laco Flieger without date indication.:-!


----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

:-! for no date indicator.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The lug shape is different, also it has a brushed finish??
How weird Laco has stepped away from the historically correctness!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> The lug shape is different, also it has a brushed finish??
> How weird Laco has stepped away from the historically correctness!


It all depends on the customer (TUIfly) I think.









Pic by Laco


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

stuffler said:


> It all depends on the customer (TUIfly) I think.


If so, the TUIfly should be slapped.
The normal lugs and sandblasting Laco does are as close to perfect as possible.
But the omission of the Date is nice!

And a really, really good price too!
BTW, it is only in the German Cataloque, not sure why!


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know why Laco is diluting their brand like that. I guess they were searching for a way to offer a cheaper version. I have nothing against the miyota mvt. but not in a Laco!
(I'm not really thrilled with the ETA 2824 in my Laco. ;-))


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Miyota - does it really matter? For that price, I would accept that!
The solid caseback takes care of the aesthetics (on both the Laco WUS LE and the Laco TUIfly )


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

Janne said:


> Miyota - does it really matter? For that price, I would accept that!
> The solid caseback takes care of the aesthetics (on both the Laco WUS LE and the Laco TUIfly )


It just seems to me that a Miyota in a Laco is kind-of dumb. Like a Miyota in a Stowa.
Cheapens the brand. So, for the price would you accept a Stowa with a Miyota?
I don't know...I'm not saying it's a BIG DEAL. Just bugs me. 
And with the lug change, they should have just made an altogether new model.
Maybe you're right: does it really matter? ;-)


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Seems like half of Laco's production are limited editions :think: Great price! Is it quartz?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

hwilsdorf said:


> Seems like half of Laco's production are limited editions :think: Great price! Is it quartz?


Laco does a lot of private label and make custom watches for companies (and watch forums ;-)) for the price range requested. I think it is creative and flexible of Laco to provide watches to potential buyers who would otherwise never buy watches.

Will a watch enthusiast seeking a historical Laco flieger watch, buy this model? Most likely not. But Laco is able to sell to population at large (in this case airlines customers) and get the brand recognition. Does this dilute and cheapen the Laco brand? Only to the watch enthusiast. But Laco has to survive as a company and by making such limited edition or custom watches, they are ensuring that they survive.

Miyota 8215 is an automatic 

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

handel said:


> :-! For no date indicator.


true !


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

So Guys, let me propose this question based on spending about the same money. Laco Aviator with Miyota 8215 Auto or with Swiss Quartz? They are in the ball park on price with the the Miyota about $100 cheaper I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

No quartz for any aviator.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> No quartz for any aviator.


True !


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I would agree with no quartz on an aviator. Since this is an old thread I hope no one minds if I take it a bit off topic.

Let me offer another price point question. Do do you take a German Laco Aviator with Japanese movement or an all Russian mechanical Volmax Aviator for the same money? (Although hypothetical, I am actually considering an aviator and started looking at the Volmax and then discovered this affordable Laco)



stuffler said:


> No quartz for any aviator.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

jasontking said:


> I would agree with no quartz on an aviator. Since this is an old thread I hope no one minds if I take it a bit off topic.
> 
> Let me offer another price point question. Do do you take a German Laco Aviator with Japanese movement or an all Russian mechanical Volmax Aviator for the same money? (Although hypothetical, I am actually considering an aviator and started looking at the Volmax and then discovered this affordable Laco)


It´s up to you, what you like most. I my opinion, I never had problems with russian movements. I some japanese mvnts you can find more plastic , which I don´t like.

louis


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

jasontking said:


> Do do you take a German Laco Aviator with Japanese movement or an all Russian mechanical Volmax Aviator for the same money?


Well let's see. During the time those Pilot watches were in use, two of those countries were allies, and two were enemies. What do you think would be the more natural pairing? :-d

I'd save up a little longer and get the German watch with a Swiss movement; it's the most authentic combination and you won't feel like you compromised later on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

jasontking said:


> I would agree with no quartz on an aviator. Since this is an old thread I hope no one minds if I take it a bit off topic.
> 
> Let me offer another price point question. Do do you take a German Laco Aviator with Japanese movement or an all Russian mechanical Volmax Aviator for the same money? (Although hypothetical, I am actually considering an aviator and started looking at the Volmax and then discovered this affordable Laco)


Most likely none of both. I go for a Stowa Airman Auto No Logo No date. Best value for the money imho.


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

I couldn't help myself - I had to buy one (it will be a great match for my Sinn 144 GMT Cargo, limited to 747 ). I ordered it yesterday - I hope it will get here soon!
I don't mind the Miyota - actually I can't understand what the fuss is about - IMHO it's just as wrong as using an ETA 2824....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Link to a review: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1664493


----------

